# beauty treatment?



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I forgot all about this when we were away for a week a while ago and just downloaded the pics tonight.

We'd just about finished the walk for the day and were on our way back to the MH when the girls found a local beauty parlour


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol: That's about the only thing I don't miss about not having a dog!


----------

